# Adding another coat of wax



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I swissvax'd my car about a month ago and want to add a couple more layers of wax.
Do i need to start again clay+pre wax +wax or can i just give the car a good clean and then wax on top.

Thanx

Charles


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Theres no need to clay as this will remove any previously applied wax.

Just wash the car well and dry thoroughly then wax away


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Theres no need to clay as this will remove any previously applied wax.
> 
> Just wash the car well and dry thoroughly then wax away


what he said!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

IMOP unless something happens to damage your paint you should only need to clay/polish your paint once or twice a years just keep waxing about once a month


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool thanks for all the info guys 

Charles


----------

